# Iron Deficiency ?



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Some plants are greener than others in my new setup.
The ones that are a bit yellow have green veins. From what I understand this is due to low iron.
Am I correct? The only params I gave for the time being are , ammo 0, nitrite 0 and nitrate between 5 and 10.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

In my experience, low iron is indicated by white tips on certain plants.

Your problem typically sounds like a magnesium deficiency. What micro nutrient supplement do you use?


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

I just use plant gro.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I never used plant gro

I use Flourish Comprehensive, and I've never had an issue


----------

